# Trainer in the Los Angeles San Fernando Valley area?



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone know of a good trainer out here? My Shepherd is 7 months and as of recently after moving into a house he's become a destructive little guy. Because he's got some height and spring to this legs he's doing things like jumping and pulling stuff down from the fridge and counters so we're looking to have something done about it asap. Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rainers-los-angeles-area-north-hollywood.html

These recommendations are from Yelp:

https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=German+Shepherd+Training&find_loc=Los+Angeles,+CA

If he's jumping on the counter when you are there, try using a spray bottle of water - spray him in his face and say "off". Leave the spray bottle on the counter to "guard it". That worked with my Baron. After one spray, as a reminder when he put his paws up again, I just picked up the spray bottle and his paws went right back down. I also used it when he would jump on the dog gate which leads into the living room.


----------

